# Trek 2100



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

My 2006 model 2100 was damaged in a crash with another cyclist, and I'm looking at replacement options. One option is to get a new 2.3 frame.

I rode a 2.3 today and was kind of underwhelmed, it was a bit more harsh than my 2100 with the carbon seat stays.

The point of my post I guess, is that I didn't realize how nice my 2100 is. Those of you with them, hold on to them!


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

... just noticed your post today. I totally agree with you. Of my 3 bikes, I ride this one the most - it just feels best. Not as smooth as my Cervelo RS, but much easier on the bones than my Orbea Opal. I've got about 6000 miles on the Trek and think I'll hang on to it.


----------



## zorroman (Jan 3, 2012)

Good to hear. I just picked up a 2007 2100zr as my 1st road bike. I mostly mtn bike and have a single speed, but wanted something for winter. Nothing to compare it too, but I do enjoy it thus far. I'll take good care of her.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats! Also, by the way there is something about this bike that appeals to people. I get "nice bike" shout-outs almost each time I ride; doesn't happen when I'm on my other bikes. Enjoy!


----------

